# am i berk or self?



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

so when i first got mozart i thought she was a beige self, but as she's gotten a little older her tummy has faded a bit. it doesn't have that distinct line that separates her beige from the lighter belly, but i was wondering if it was enough to call her a berk. for whatever reason, i'd rather she was a self, lol.

here's a poor quality pic of her belly:









whatchoo think? is berk defined as a white belly? or a lighter belly? i forget.


----------



## thegrotto (May 11, 2007)

I thought it was defined white belly.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I would say berky because she also seems to have the white paws, Is the tip if her trail white at all??


----------



## thegrotto (May 11, 2007)

markings completely confuse me. some rats are given such detailed descriptions when all i can tell is capped and hooded--and i dont think i get colours right either.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

If it just fades to white I'd say self. If it's a marked difference, I'd say berk.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

okay, i was leaning towards what forensic was saying. there's no clear defining line between lighter belly and feet, it just fades a little there, and i though berk meant a hands-down white belly.

and no, mozart's tail is just kind of a light pink, mottled with brown down the whole length. i'm just glad it's still so soooft...


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Looks like a self to me. No clear defined lines, as others have noted.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

There is a defined coat-type where the belly 'fades' as Mozart's does.

As quoted from http://www.ratspacnw.org/bicolors.htm


_*American Essex:* H(ro)/H Color gradually shades down from the top of the rat to the belly; the darkest area is along the spine and the color becomes less intense down the sides of the animal. The belly should be white, with no spotting. The fade down the sides should be even and symmetrical with no dark spotting. Silvering should be even throughout the fur, with less at the top and more at the bottom of the rat. A symmetrical head spot is required and a white muzzle is preferred. Any color may be shown but shows best in darker colors. Tail may be mottled with color or absent of color._


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Self, I have a couple of those.  Cute belly.


----------



## kerkam (Jun 1, 2007)

looks self like others have said - either way what a scrummy rattie


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

A lot of colors have a lighter belly, but they are still selfs. So is your girl.


----------

